# Cleaning the slider top??



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi folks,
Well after parking under oak trees for a week we were faced with the problem of how to clean all the debris from the top of the sliders. I ended up having to put my daughter on my shoulders with broom in hand to sweep off the tops, There has got to be a better way!! How do you guys handle this job??


----------



## NWcamper (Mar 28, 2004)

I've been wondering the same thing. I just noticed this today in my Camping World magazine which looks like it would do the trick - a telescoping ladder. They're not cheap, but looks like it will store nicely.

CampingWorld telescoping ladder

Hope this helps!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes it helps but it is pricey. I think I came to the same conclusion as you in that I need some sort of folding ladder and a extendable broom. Going to check Lowes and walmart first to see whats out there. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I never had to clean it off like that!

In a pinch, I guess I'd be dragging sometime over there to stand on...like the picnic table. I have a VERSALADDER that folds up, but it's still larger than I would want to cart around with me. I use it to clean the roof because it folds into an A-frame, and it still reaches the roof.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Kirk, let us know if you find anything.

I have been considering a ladder for this exact reason for a while and the only option I have found is this Camping World ladder and I am simply not going to pay that much. Like the JollyMon said, I will drag a table over for that price.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I usually take a towel draped over the end of a broom and wipe it off the best I can from the ground. When I get home I climb on the ladder and give it a better sweeping off. I'm not too concerned about a few leaves or water because the seal keeps them out of the trailer, what I do try to get off is the sticks or twigs that could tear the seal.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I believe I have seen an inexpensive slide topper that you place on the slide when you open it. When it's time to pack-up you pull it off the slide along with any debris that is up there. This is the way I'll go for starters


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

What we need is a single row brush about 12" wide with an exandable shaft that has a 90 degree elbow to sweep the top off while standing on the ground.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh yeah! y-guy's got the right idea.









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Some sort of chimney brush...with soft bristles.


----------



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

My brother-in-law e-mailed me an idea - he said there are after-market awnings that roll out automatically when you extend the slider. The awning keeps bugs and junk out of the top. He just bought a 5th wheel and the dealer installed one as part of the deal... Sounded good to me. He said he's seen them in RV accessory catalogs - about $250.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well guys I haven't come up with any workable ideas yet. I do like Y-Guys idea about the broom. Also like the idea about the awning







but I would need two and I don't know how to fit one to the back? Still looking at light weight ladders. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok I think I've got the right broom for the job.


















From Grainger, though I know Lowes/HD would sell them too. Now the issue is a handle









The other thing that might work is one of those flexible dusters that you can bend, but if its wet at all you could end up with a real mess. I'm not sure how I feel about pulling out a pink duster at a CG either shy


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yea Y-guy I have to agree with you, I also thought of the feather duster but pulling out a yellow and pink feather to wipe down the top just doesn't seem right







. Maybe we can adapt some sort or brush to the handle? Kirk


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't know what they are called but it is a long handled with a black round soft bristle (bristles are about 3" long) used for spider webs. I wonder how well something like that would work. If remembering correctly it would be easy stow. I searched online and not knowing what to actually call it I couldn't find it. Maybe someone knows what it is called? 
Maybe even has one and could try it out for us


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Found one! Although, the ones I have seen are black bristled.

http://www.bugspray.com/catalog/products/page1228.html


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well folks it looks like I may have found something that may work







. Go to this web site> www.colkercompany.com/ext_poles.html < and you can follow along.

1) unger uni-tec pole( 6' extended & 40" retracted) x2 = 28.00
2) ettore screw in angle adaptor x2 = 8.00
3) soft brissle brush x1 = 10.00
total = 46.00

I don't know if you will need the second angle adapter but for 4.00 dollars it may be worth picking up. Let me know what you think,







Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That adapter is the key piece to the puzzle. I was going to go by a janitorial supply house one the way back from Rotary but I spaced it. Good hunting Kirk!


----------

